# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.12

## gsm_bouali

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.12 released *  MediaTek SP Platform 
 - NAND: Pattern Lock reading activated for MT6571, MT6572
 No need Root, No need USB Debug, No need modify system files, No warranty lost
 - Privacy Lock reset improved: NAND fixes, MT6582 support activated
 - Factory Firmware Reading improved
 - NVRAM operations improved:
 Support ifnv and any binary backup (plain)
 Secure phones support improved
 - FlashUpdate package updated to latest 
 Other: 
 - NAND/eMMC init improved
 - Format FS revised 
 - FlashID database updated    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 - *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا للمتابعة ياراقي وفريق الانفنتي دة بالجد قوي جدا

----------


## gsm_bouali

*شكرا لك أخي شمس لمرورك بالموضوع  
نعم يعتبر بوكس infinity 
من الأوائل في التعامل مع الأجهزة الصينية  
وهو بوكس قوي وله تحديثات فعالة وجيدة 
ونسبة الأخطاء فيها قليلة لا تتعدي 10% 
ليست كالبوكسات الأخري الصينية يقومون بتنزيل التحديث 
تجد فيه العديد من الأخطاء 
وأيضا فيه خطورة في التعامل مع الهواتف الصينية 
مثلا عند الفورمتاج للهاتف 
بعد الفورمتاج يموت الهاتف 
حتي ولو أخذت فول فلاشة وأعدها للهاتف فلن يشتغل  لاكن  بوكس infinity 
لايوجد هناك خطورة في التعامل مع الهواتف الصينية  
فأنا أملك بوكس 
volcano 
& 
Avator box 
& 
infinity box 
******
وأحبذ العمل ببوكس infinity  
بالتوفيق إلي هذا الفريق  
  أعتذر علي الإطالة 
لاكن أردت أن أعطي رأي الخاص 
وشكرا   *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------

